# Shaw Savill's "Wairangi"



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi,

I am researching the Shaw, Savill & Albion Line's 'Wairangi' (13,478 GRT) She had been built by Harland & Wolff and launched as the 'Empire Grace' in 1943. Shaw, Savill & Albion acquired and renamed her in 1946. Later, in 1963, she ran aground near Stockholm and was refloated and scrapped.

However I found this note in the course of the research:

Shaw Savilles "Wairangi" that replaced the "Wairangi" sunk in the Pedastal convoy to Malta. Fittingly this Wairangi took part in the Normandy invasion on D Day.

Are there any Shaw and Savill experts in SN who can help me?

Regards


----------



## doric (Aug 29, 2007)

*Rickles 23*

I sailed on this particular vessel as 3rd Elect. Engineer for one voyage, during 1951, I have a photograph, should you require one.

Regards, Terence Williams R538301.


----------



## doric (Aug 29, 2007)

*Wairangi*

Also the following website will help you:-

www.shawsavillships.co.uk

Regards, Terence Williams R538301.(A)


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Terence,

Thank you for the weblink and I would like to see the photograph you have.
PM me to exchange email addresses.
Regards

(email address removed as per site policy -see the guidelines *here*)


----------



## Mjroots (Mar 10, 2009)

There'a a little about her here

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Empire_ships_-_G#Empire_Grace


----------



## John Crossland (May 11, 2007)

What do you want to know ?


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi,

1/ Thank you Marconi Sahib, I was not thinking. I have read the guidelines and I will stand in the corner for ten minutes.

2/ Mjroots, thank you for the weblink

3/ John Crossland, I wanted to know if this is correct: 
Shaw Savilles "Wairangi" that replaced the "Wairangi" sunk in the Pedastal convoy to Malta. 
I could only find the one reference to this.

Regards


----------



## John Crossland (May 11, 2007)

Hi rickles23,

Wairangi (I) 1935-1942, was built in 1935 by Harland & Wolff, Govan.

Sisters Waiwera II, Waipawa, Waimarama, Waiotira.

She was torpedoed and sunk near Malta on 13.8.42 during Operation Pedestal. From memory, without checking, I think the Waimarama was also lost in the same convoy.

Wairangi (II) 1942-1963, was built as Empire Grace by Harland & Wolff, Belfast, becoming Wairangi in 1946.

She was wrecked off Kanholmsfjarden on 14.8.63, refloated & broken up at Faslane.

For specs see http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/

PM your email address if you require photos or any further assistance.


----------



## rustykev (Dec 26, 2012)

doric said:


> I sailed on this particular vessel as 3rd Elect. Engineer for one voyage, during 1951, I have a photograph, should you require one.
> 
> Regards, Terence Williams R538301.


Hi Terence,
I see you were on the Wairangi. Do you by any chance remember the make of engine used to power the refrigeration compressors? If you are unable to remember the make, perhaps you recall the engine cylinder layout - this will answer my query as I have an idea they were made by Brush/Blackstone-Brush.

Kevin Parsons


----------



## alaric (Feb 27, 2012)

John Crossland said:


> Hi rickles23,
> 
> Wairangi (I) 1935-1942, was built in 1935 by Harland & Wolff, Govan.
> 
> ...


Shaw Savill contributed more ships to Pedastal than any other company, and lost all three 12-14th August 1942, Empire Hope, Waimarama and Wairangi. Loosing over 10% of the fleet was a heavy price, but Pedastal proved to be a major turning point of WW2.


----------



## rustykev (Dec 26, 2012)

alaric said:


> Shaw Savill contributed more ships to Pedastal than any other company, and lost all three 12-14th August 1942, Empire Hope, Waimarama and Wairangi. Loosing over 10% of the fleet was a heavy price, but Pedastal proved to be a major turning point of WW2.


Hi All,
Thank you for the info so far. I have made enquiries on other threads about the engines on the other ships, but it the ex Empire Grace that I require the clarification for. 

Sadly, I am trying to complete the entire list of Brush engines made and records at the start of the War are thin, but there is a suggestion that 4 engines were made, I am fairly certain two were for Empire Hope, but at the moment, I can only surmise that the other two went to Grace as the factory info is lacking.

Any info on these Brush engines welcome.

Kevin


----------



## alaric (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello Rustykev,
I am intrigued by your questions regarding Empire Hope and Empire Grace. I do not have direct experience of these ships, but I would think that their machinery spec. was similar to other ships of the class. eg.
All electric auxiliary drives, with three J&E Halls CO2 refrig. compressors. These machines may have been powered by Brush motors, but I don't believe engines were fitted. 
Main Engines were twin B&W/H&W 6 cylinder 2 stroke, double acting with small bore top exhaust pistons.


----------



## rustykev (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Alaric,
Intrigued is good. Let me explain further if I may. My research into the Brush engines naturally led to those fitted to the Blue Star line. I have access to Brush factory drawings (well, anyone can access them actually!) and the engines destined for the Blue Star vessels are clearly labelled "H&W build 933" etc. 
Now, we also have the Brush build records, which unfortunately become sparse and stop after 1939, yet I know that more engines - perhaps a dozen or so, were built in 1940/41. This is because more factory drawings exist in a format that suggests (from earlier drawings) they were actually built. One such drawing is the disposition of the fridge engine exhausts and piping within "H&W build 1050" - Empire Hope. No mention is made of its sister 1051, Empire Grace, but as you say, ships of the same line were often fitted out similarly.
Hence my query. Did Empires Hope and Grace actually have Brush engine driven compressors? Its not a life stopping question, but research sort of gets under your skin!

Thank you for your interest.
Kev


----------

